# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Artcam xuất G-Code lỗi cần nhờ các bác giúp đỡ!

## taka.1503

em xuất Gcode từ Artcam qua Mach3, nó cứ bị dư 1 đoạn chạy ra ngoài phần cắt thế này! các bác giúp em bỏ nó đi với ạ!

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc phía dưới tập tin g code có dong lệnh G54 thì phải , bạn xóa bớt mấy dòng lệnh đó đi , chỉ dừng lại ở dòng lệnh GO X0.000Y0.000 Z...( home Z khi set trong phần lập trình dao ) . G54 là dòng lệnh chạy về tọa độ máy thì phải.

----------


## taka.1503

> chắc phía dưới tập tin g code có dong lệnh G54 thì phải , bạn xóa bớt mấy dòng lệnh đó đi , chỉ dừng lại ở dòng lệnh GO X0.000Y0.000 Z...( home Z khi set trong phần lập trình dao ) . G54 là dòng lệnh chạy về tọa độ máy thì phải.


 Dạ cảm ơn bác giúp đỡ, em chọn đuôi sai nên nó bị thế! đã khắc phục ok bác ạ.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chắc khúc đầu có G28 về home thì phải, bác bỏ cái này đi là được.

----------

